# Finally the skunk is out of the bag...



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Well it was a rough start to the coyote season but finally got one today...sweet


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good work!


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks fallguy....yea it was a slow start


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sunday was a nice day to call...I wish I could have gotten out. I haven't been out much myself since October.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

what gun setup do you have?


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

It is a tikka .223 with a muellar 4.5 x14 scope and a harris bi-pod.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

one suggestion for dragging dogs out, don't drag them by the back feet, it tends to break off more guard hairs because the fur has to bend the opposite way of the way it typically lays. You'll get more money if you drag them with the grain of the hair.

just a tip.

xdeano


----------



## ckchub (Dec 19, 2007)

hey thanks alot for the tip..i will remember


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

easiest way I have found to drag em out is putting the rope around the top jaw. hair goes the right direction front legs fold back against the body and they pull pretty easy that way. 

Nice looking yote there!!! congrads


----------

